# Skid steer tracks



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

I am looking at a set of tracks for a bobcat 763 and I was looking at the cheaper ones in norther tool they are called tracks plus and run $1200 plus shipping. I am a big believer in you get what you pay for but I would only use these maybe 40hrs a year but I don't want to spend the money if they break or fall apart the first day. So has any buddy else tried them? If not what type do you recomend and ruff cost for them. Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Const. (Jan 25, 2009)

Look into Grouser or Loegering tracks for steel tracks I have had grousers & they were very tough but they are garbage in sand. I sold my set with 400 hours on them for $1200.00 I then bought a set of solideal rubber tracks I've got about 150 hours on them now I like them


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't know anything about the tracks Northern tool sells.

I have a set of McLaren tracks with the rubber pads and they work real well. Cost about 3,200 for the pair a few years ago.

Grouser and Loegering products are also very reliable.


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

thanks guys If I go cheap I will post back


----------



## Trencher (Mar 6, 2007)

Right now I am in the market for the very same thing. I have been getting quotes in from all over the place. 


Rubbertrax.com - 320mm widths (OEM) $1050 ea. with a 1 year warranty
Rubbertracks.com - 320mm --- $1685/set (Duraforce)
Now, I don't know if these are reputable vendors, but these are the prices I am looking at versus going through Bridgestone, which will be $2000 ea.

When I was in Wyoming doing work rubber tracks SUCK in the winter, but are awesome in the summer! They do make chains for the tracks, but you need some moulah to get them. You certainly cannot put studs in them, unless you do not care about the last bit of intergrity the tracks have.


----------



## Redneckpete (Feb 22, 2008)

The cheap ones based on chain loops are garbage. You want the full grouser style tracks.

Pete


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

I looked at the chain ones an thought the same thing. I bought a set of tracks plus from motion dynamics they are the cheaper ones, total with shipping was around $1450 My bobcat has 10" tires. Here in wyoming we have three seasons winter, mud season, and summer I will let you know they should be here next week


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Let us know how they work out for you.

I looked those up and they look kind of flimsy to me. It will be interesting to know how well they hold up.

Once you start running with tracks, you will use them more than you initially think you would.

When I ran tracks on my New Holland 665, I would keep them on most of the winter and into the spring.


----------



## Childress Homes (Dec 6, 2008)

I just bought a used set of grousers today with about 65 to 75% left on them off Craigs List from a local rental mart that replaced their skid steer with a track loader. I paid 750.00 for them and got numerous extra bushings and bolts. I cant wait to put them on and see how they work. :thumbup:


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

Well my #1 son (he's 3.5) and I put the new tracks on on Saturday with his help it took a little over an hour. It went to the field Monday and they worked great I put about 7 hrs on them and so far so good we will see how they hold up in the long run. I think they will hold up o.k. I like the looks of them, the wide pads had good flotation in the mud.


----------



## skidsteer.ca (Apr 12, 2009)

They will be good, I have sold about 30 sets of them and you can't beat the bang for the buck. The only thing they won't do is run in wet sticky snow. Just build ice balls inside at get too tight.
Had one customer break a few links between the pads until he noticed one of his buckets catching on the tracks. They have been 100%. Likely easiest to install and best floatation because of the reduced weight.
Ken


----------

